# Remember the emulator 1, anybody have one????



## MichaelL (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey all,

Anybody out there have an emulator 1...seriously? 

I still have mine #487 (out of 500). It's missing a fuse. There are no markings on the unit, and no refernces in the manual or schematics that indicate what size fuse to use.

Any one know????? 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## JPQ (Jul 22, 2013)

I dont own and i see years ago in shop i think Emulator 2. i dont test it becouse i dont know then what kind machine its it.
This forum maybe helps:
http://eiiiforum.com/index.php?board=7.0
and Digitalhell mailing list which is for digital synths etc.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 22, 2013)

MichaelL @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anybody out there have an emulator 1...seriously?
> 
> ...



Ages ago,the band I was in had one.It is around,so I could make some inquiries.I don't know off the top my head...let me get back to you


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks JPQ. I've asked on that forum twice...no reponses.

Thanks dg, that would be great. I need to know what the markings are on the fuse...
like 7A 125V.

Thanks again.

Michael


----------



## dgburns (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll have an answer tomorrow.hang tight...


----------



## LHall (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems like their first ad featured the headline: "Play A Turkey".

Not sure that was the best tagline ever written. 8)


----------



## Dietz (Jul 23, 2013)

@ Michael: That might be a question better asked in GearSlutz' "Electronic Music Instruments & Electronic Music Production" sub-forum, or maybe even better in VintageSynth.com -> http://www.vintagesynth.com/forum/index.php .

Best,


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Dietz. I'm trying everywhere. I'll try there too. No responses on the emu forum!!!???


----------



## aquario (Jul 23, 2013)

Gunnar Amundson was the main repair person at Emu some years ago. You might try asking him.

[email protected]

Jon


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 23, 2013)

aquario @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Gunnar Amundson was the main repair person at Emu some years ago. You might try asking him.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Jon




Wow...thanks Jon.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## dgburns (Jul 24, 2013)

MichaelL @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anybody out there have an emulator 1...seriously?
> 
> ...



ok the answer I got back was -

"It's a 250 volt, BUSS AGC 2 ....." 

I am assuming that it means it is a 2 amp 250 volt fast acting type AGC glass barrel fuse (edit after the fact)


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks dg! All pass that on to my tech.

All the best,

Michael


----------

